
Rockstar developers speak out about “100-hour weeks” comment - zymhan
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/10/red-dead-redemption-2-devs-say-quoted-100-hour-weeks-arent-the-norm/
======
sharemywin
"we don't expect everyone to work this way." <implied> just the ones that want
to keep their job or get a raise</implied>

